# Thinking about buying an AMNS? Then you need to read this.



## canned smoke (Mar 7, 2011)

I ordered a 6x8 AMNS last week. I splurged for the Maverick 732 and 5 pounds of cherry dust. A few days later my package arrived. I opened it up and dug my goodies out but it wasn't 100% correct. I contacted Todd and not only does he ship QUICKLY, but the guy responds to his emails lightening fast. Without hesitation he corrected what was wrong and even filled a special order request for me as well. The rest of my stuff is on the way!

That is the kind of customer support that will make anyone a success. Thinking of ordering an AMNS? All I can say is quit thinking and get it done. You will not find anyone out there with better customer service and willingness to do what he can to make things right.

Thanks Todd. Outstanding job!

http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 7, 2011)

Todd has the reputation of having a quality product and superior customer service.  Plus, It is MADE IN AMERICA...


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 7, 2011)

Top Notch that Todd is!!! I hope i get to meet him someday!

SOB


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 7, 2011)

Yup yup yup..

Todd is da bomb!!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2011)

Ditto on all the above!


----------



## que-ball (Mar 7, 2011)

Ditto again!


----------



## cycletrash (Mar 7, 2011)

Ditto once again !


----------



## porked (Mar 7, 2011)

Certainly no argument here.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with all above!!!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## venture (Mar 7, 2011)

Add one more.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## richoso1 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have worked with Todd in the past, and he knows the value of a good and happy customer base. That's the way business should be run. It's all good my friend.


----------



## nakom (Mar 7, 2011)

Nothing but great interaction with Todd, wish more people run a business like he does.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 7, 2011)

This is the very reason that so many of us here on this site support Todd 100%


----------



## les3176 (Mar 7, 2011)

I totally agree that the service that todd gives is the best in the business.  When i made a order i was having some computer issues and paid for my order twice. I recived a friendly email in a matter of minutes to clear up the problem! Top notch service and the best product for smoking!!! Thanks Todd!!!


----------



## chef willie (Mar 8, 2011)

Hah....glad I saw this. I've been slacking on ordering my stuff from Todd ever since the bank took 3 days to transfer $ into my PayPal acct. last week. Will get it done today....thanks for the nudge


----------



## malisaw (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm am also a proud member of the Todd fan club!


----------



## chefrob (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## meateater (Mar 10, 2011)

Well he's close anyway's


----------



## fife (Mar 19, 2011)




----------

